# where are all the richmond va boaters?



## luv2fishinva (Aug 1, 2005)

WOW, come on people I know there has to be more people on here that fish/boat on the james river. I cant be the only one or can I ?? lol. Would love to hear from others that fish the james. Happy Fishing!!!!!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

lotta good fishing spot,s in there from Ancarrow,s to Jimmy Deans


----------



## luv2fishinva (Aug 1, 2005)

*hiya Inawe*

LOL was beginning to wonder if anyone from richmond actually fished here. Grew up on saltwater so all this freshwater fishing is fairly new to me.Had to buy a boat since izzy took out all the good piers.We put in at dutch-gap and head downriver.Have caught a mess of catfish and a few logs.LOL I am wondering do stripers come this far up the river? Thanks for your reply its good to know that there are others that fish in Richmond. HAPPY FISHING!!!!!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

caught a few nice stripers around the 95 brdge < I dont go to the James any more I go to the Mattaponi or tappahaanock area in tidal creeks


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah does my kayak count?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

kayak  a boat afloat is a boat


----------



## redsoxfan (Jun 21, 2005)

I live close to the head of the James. Real good small mouth bass fishing from Iron Gate to Eagle Rock. Born in Richmond, did my share of cat fishing growing up there.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

should be some Rockfish cruising through the James by now , from dutch gap up to the 95 bridge


----------



## luv2fishinva (Aug 1, 2005)

*thats what i wanted to hear*

inawe thats what i have been waiting to hear. Thanks for the info..Its supposed to be a nice w/e hoping to spend it on the river.We put in at dutch so will let you know if we catch anything worth mentioning.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

while getting checked by the game warden one day round the 95 bridge I missed a horse striper right in front of the man and he was dern that was a KEEPER


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

also the monster catfish are starting to bite on the james now 30-70lbs......i'll be out fishing for them soon


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Kajun said:


> also the monster catfish are starting to bite on the james now 30-70lbs......i'll be out fishing for them soon


the monster catfish bite anytime on the james. If you know how to catch them and try hard enuf. Last time me and my g/f went we caught 2 - 53 lbers and one 38 1/2 lb .Check my gallery to see pic of me holding up my 53 lber


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*iffn ya was*

ta eat one , ya;d glow in the dark fer a month  :--|


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

you bet, friend of mine has a pic of one with 3 eyes he caught


----------

